# My dogs keep getting under our house.



## Alvaaron (Oct 29, 2009)

Our dogs, 6 months old now, love getting under our house. We have tin for underpinning and despite our best efforts they keep find ways under. Is there some reason they would be doing this? Any advice?


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

How hot is it where you live? 

Some dogs dig holes to lay in, or like to hide under porches to cool off... But if it's decent weather where you're at, I'm stumped!

(Welcome to DF!) 

Also, we had a dog that did that very thing, we lived next to a cow field and had a problem with field-mice... Could this be what they're after?


----------



## Alvaaron (Oct 29, 2009)

I live in South Carolina, the midlands to be precise (we get the mildest weather). For the past few days its been fair, in the 70s with no rain. However this time of year we get rain and cold weather at random times. Also we don't live near a large field, although our yard is quite large (and completely fenced in) so we have holes all over the place, yet they just seem to dig them for the fun of it.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

They may just see under the house as a little retreat to go nap in. My pup loves going under the bed and sleeping on the cold tile floor instead of her nice warm dog bed. 

Maybe put rocks down to block the entrances or those fancy bricks that come in different shapes/sizes/colors, so it doesn't look ugly.


----------



## Alvaaron (Oct 29, 2009)

Possibly, during the summer they would get under our shed which is slightly raised up, but not under the house. We have been blocking them off whenever we find they get under the house.


----------



## emaguilar74 (15 d ago)

My digs dig under my doublewide to escape and we cant find where they are escaping from what would you suggest please


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is over a decade old and the participants have not been active for a very long time. Please feel free to start your own thread or participate in current discussions, but I'm closing this one to further replies.


----------

